# dvd to behr dcx 2496 to surround amp??



## panduro (Oct 3, 2009)

hi there,

i am currently in the process of eq'ing my sub, it does need it, thats for sure.

I would also like to hipass my mains with a behr. dcx 2496, but if im am correct it cant be done if my mains dont run on a separete poweramp as the behringer need the signal from the surroundamp?

is there a problem with the behr getting its signal from the dvd player instead of getting it from the surround amp?

my surround amp is purist analog surround amplifier with no bass management or anything!

best regards

panduro


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> my surround amp is purist analog surround amplifier with no bass management or anything!


Could you explain what a surround amp is? Maybe give us a model #.

Do you mean an analog stereo preamp.

brucek


----------



## panduro (Oct 3, 2009)

its a holfi 3.5.1 

nope it is a surround amp, it has 3 build in power channels, and indput's for a poweramp and output for 5.1.

but it doesnt have bassmanagement or a built in surround processor, i set my surround sound up though my marantz dv 7001 player!

so i guess could call it an integrated stereo amplifier, just with 3 channels and a 5.1 output!

best regards.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> it has 3 build in power channels, and indput's for a poweramp and output for 5.1.


So it has three line level inputs to drive its three power amplifiers for your left, right, center speakers? 

What are the 5.1 (6 channels) of analog line level signals for?

brucek


----------



## panduro (Oct 3, 2009)

well youcan choose whether you wanna use it for front and center or rear and center, but yes thats what i use them for.

ermm dont understand the question? just for dolby digital, tru hd or what else sound format you player can output in analog form. 

best regards


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

OK, I think I understand your system.

There's really no problem with inserting a DCX into the line-level signal between the DVD and your integrated amplifier. In fact, it's a little easier to set up the levels, since the DVD is outputting a fixed line level that isn't under the control of a volume or level control.

You can use two inputs on the DCX for left and right mains and set a high pass filter in the DCX and then use the third input into the DCX for your sub that would have a low pass filter enabled plus your equalization filters.

brucek


----------



## panduro (Oct 3, 2009)

Thanks alot for your patience brucek, and giving med the answear that i wanted to hear:R.

best regards

panduro


----------



## Andysu (May 8, 2008)

Well mine is placed after the AVR LCR and then set to divide the LCR up into LF/HF over the LCR which is powered separately before being sent off to the matching LCR.

It’s best to use several DCX2496 that is the role and purpose of the device to provide loudspeaker protection assigning crossovers to the different speaker elements and so much more. 

Remember cinemas don’t use bass management so shoving all the bass into the LFE.1 from LCRS will make for lousy sound.

Best to use a few DCX2496 to handle separate matching additional subs to handle each of the LCRS if you happen to well off and can afford several subs to do LCRS and few more for the LFE.1 balance the level so that LFE.1 accompanies the LCRS not overwhelm it to the point of silliness.

Or you can get away with single sub to handle the LCRS filter off the audible dialogue level to the sub as most have lousy crossover filters built into them that allow audible midrange to seep though.

Basically just sit down and do a few diagrams has the DCX2496 can be used for multiple tasks. Keep in mind if you want to amplifier separately the cost will soon double up before you know it, so plan wisely.

The DCX2496 is an affordable package over the dbx drive rake 4800 that is used in THX cinema and it costs £3.5 grand each. The DCX2496 is average around £220.00, now then.

I did a few basic examples for how the DCX2496 can be customized I’ll have to fish around to see where I posted it.

Edit:found one in picture folder.

I did several ideas as I like to customize my surrounds at some point with each LF/HF powered separately and I have at least x12 surrounds and that is costly affair to rig up.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Andy, love those picture diagrams that you do! :T

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Andysu (May 8, 2008)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> Andy, love those picture diagrams that you do! :T
> 
> Regards,
> Wayne


Is it not a bit over the top?

If I had the money I’d like to have that new I mean slightly old Yamaha AVR as mine is too old LOL.

LOL I’m sure you do a better one in your sleep Wayne.

The concept for that design is to channel the LFE.1 and use the different phase adjustments as the ones on most subs are a simple switch (0° 180°) plus you can use the delay on the DCX2496 and the basic 9 band parametric EQ for each sub to trim and tighten up the LFE.1 track.

I didn’t indicate the colour to the second DCX2496.Its located on the back of the image LOL the DCX2496 as port I believe to patch onto an existing DCX2496 or you can use the ole Y lead to connect the two up from the main AVR/AVP.

I mean really its Childs play after while. Its like want Lego once was when we where children, connecting pieces together to make shape or car tank whatever?

Now I know the subs are active, are they? Well disconnect the leads inside and connect them up to the Behribnger amps, sorted! 

No really I just used the picture to give an example. Or you can undo the leads from the amp inside the active sub and go with a different amplifier.

I really need to change the amps in that diagram as Behringer does 3KW amp now LOL

I know it’s a bit tight on the colours leading from each amp to each sub. Just_ follow the yellow brick road_.


----------



## panduro (Oct 3, 2009)

hi Andysu,

you may be right, but the missus will take my head or what's worse if i try to do a 6 sub 5.1 system... other than that, i prioritise music so my money would be better spend getting better front speakers b&w 802 diamond:dumbcrazy: .

so far i got lowpass with some eq'ind and hipass filters done, and oh my good my system never sounded that bad before:huh:

bass was good, mid end was thin and hollow and hi was "hurting" my ears. so turned of the hipass and let my front signal pass from dvd to amp to my front speakers. 

so now im just using the low pass with equalizing, and my sonic "bliss" is back, now just with the lp at 70hz with a but48 slope it matches my front speakers down slope pretty good, but more work will have to be done before come close to a realy nice result.

best regards

panduro


----------

